# London Women's Clinic



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Hi is there a board for LWC in Swansea or Wales? Any one have any experiences that they can share? We have an app there at the end of march I had I so with my exhusband at CRGW but that didn't work out x


----------



## NickiCB (Nov 5, 2013)

We're currently undergoing treatment with LWC Swansea.  There are a lot of mixed reviews on here but I can't fault them and have found them great. The nurses are friendly, knowledgable and informative and they never fail to put me at ease.  Only negative is having to do EC/ET in Cardiff but it's not that far and the facilities are excellent. When it comes to it though I guess it's down to personal choice and who you make connections with


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Nicki I have done a round at CRGW with my ex husband but wanted to start afresh & LWC is more convenient why did you have to go to Cardiff? Where in Cardiff is it? Can u get there with out driving? I regretful to know anything about LWC before we start with them x


----------



## NickiCB (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Charlotte, when is your appointment with them? They moved all procedures to the Cardiff facility a while back I think.  The Cardiff clinic is right in the centre of Cardiff.  It's really easy to get to and not too far from the train station.


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

NickiCB I'm only just seeing your post, we have had a few appointments there while they check my genetic condition out but my understanding is that the scans will be at Swansea while egg collection & transfer are at Cardiff how are u getting on? X


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Gone through. Two cycles at lWC Cardiff and couldn't fault them. Found all the nurses to be so helpful, they are very quick to return phone calls and don't seem to take issue when you are ringing them 5 times a day with silly questions. The place itself is very central and nice and clean. Best of luck. I think some of the nurses work between Cardiff and Swansea so you would still be seeing familiar faces when going for EC and ET.


----------

